

Replace in Multiple Files - the Vim Way - CeRRuTiTo
http://www.vimninjas.com/2012/09/19/replace-multiple/

======
johncoltrane
> The limitation of argdo is that it won’t search the supplied directory
> recursively
    
    
        **
    

works more or less like * but for directories:

    
    
        :args **/*.rb
        :argdo %s/_params/params/gc
    

will ask for confirmation before doing the substitution on _every_ *.rb file
contained in the current directory and its children.

